# Reserve initial kit issue ( merged )



## Relics (12 Dec 2006)

Hi, 

  I'm getting sworn into the GGFG in Ottawa as infantry, my question is; what does the reserve kit consist of? I'm picking it up tomorrow and I'm kind of curious. I'm assuming it's just CadPat and combat boots for now. Correct me if I'm wrong.

 Also, I'd like to say that my application went extremely fast and the recruiting NCO at the GGFG was extremely helpful, as was everybody in the recruiting center in Ottawa.


Changed title to "merged" - mm.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Dec 2006)

You'll be getting all kinds of stuff. To much to carry home on the bus. Winter gear, field gear, CADPAT, lots of boots and shoes. Make sure you have a ride.

In the meantime, read these for more insight:

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca.


----------



## nsmedicman (26 Jan 2007)

Just wondering where I can find a list of what kit I am entitled to as a PRes member.


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Jan 2007)

Already ask...answer is hard to get...


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

I find it odd, after looking at your profile, that you are asking that question.  You should know enough by now that you can find out by going to your Clothing Stores and asking about your Clothing Docs and what your entitlement is.  They will confirm your Trade, Unit and Element, and tell you.


----------



## geo (26 Jan 2007)

CANFORGEN 016/05 CLS 001/05 261806Z JAN 05
DRESS POLICY AND ENTITLEMENT - CTS FIELD COMBAT CLOTHING AND EQUIPMENT
UNCLASSIFIED


REFS: A. HTTP://WWW.FORCES.CA/CTS 
B. CANLANDGEN 003/98 271810Z FEB 98 
C. DSSPM 0070 191342Z APR 02 BTU IMPLEMENTATION DETAILS 
D. CANFORGEN 118/02 ADM (HR-MIL) 068 291120Z OCT 02 



THIS MSG DETAILS SPECIFIC DRESS POLICY IN SUPPORT OF FIELD COMBAT CLOTHING AND EQUIPMENT PROCURED BY THE L2646 CLOTHE THE SOLDIER (CTS) PROJECT. THIS POLICY APPLIES TO ALL ENTITLED CF PERSONNEL CONDUCTING LAND OPERATIONS AND IS EFFECTIVE UPON RECEIPT. ENTITLEMENT AND ISSUE AUTHORITY IS DETAILED AT REF A. 


ALL ITEMS LESS THOSE IN DEFINITION ARE ANNOTATED AS EITHER QUOTE IN SERVICE, AWAITING DELIVERY, OR AWAITING CONTRACT UNQUOTE. EA ITEM HAS A SPECIFIC PROJECT IMPLEMENTATION PLAN (PIP) ISSUED BY CTS PMO. PIPS FOR ALL IN-SERVICE ITEMS CAN BE FOUND ON THE CTS WEBSITE, ALSO AT REF A. 


ITEMS LISTED BELOW ARE ONLY AUTH FOR WEAR WITH CANADIAN DISRUPTIVE PATTERN (CADPAT) (TRADE MARK) TEMPERATE WOODLAND (TW) OR MONOCHROME GREEN COMBAT CLOTHING. AMPLIFYING NOTES HAVE BEEN ADDED WHERE APPLICABLE. REF B DETAILS CHIEF OF LAND STAFF STANDARDS FOR COMBAT CLOTHING. 


HEADWEAR. 


WIDE-BRIMMED COMBAT HAT (WBCH) (IN SERVICE) NSN 8415-21-914-5176. THE WBCH IS WORN IN LIEU OF THE HELMET OR BERET DURING FIELD EXERCISES, OPERATIONS IN LOW THREAT AREAS AND TACTICAL OPS SUCH AS PATROLLING. ENTITLEMENT ONE. THE AMERICAN QUOTE BOONEY RANGER HAT UNQUOTE NSN 8415-21-920-4454 IS NO LONGER AUTHORIZED FOR WEAR IN OPERATIONS AND TRAINING IN CANADA OR OVERSEAS EFFECTIVE DTG THIS MESSAGE. 


LIGHTWEIGHT THERMAL HEADWEAR (LWTH) (IN SERVICE). LWTH IS A TWO-PIECE GARMENT SYSTEM CONSISTING OF A BALACLAVA NSN 8415-21-921-0909 AND NECK GAITER NSN 8440-21-921-0905 TO PROVIDE THERMAL PROTECTION TO THE HEAD AND NECK WHILE WEARING A CG 634 SOLDIER'S AND PARACHUTIST HELMET OR ISSUE GREEN TOQUE. THE TWO-PIECE LWTH MAY BE WORN INDIVIDUALLY OR PAIRED. THE BALACLAVA MAY NOT BE WORN AS A STAND-ALONE ITEM IN GARRISON. THE NECK GAITER MAY BE WORN WITH THE WHITE BALACLAVA AND BOTH LWTH ITEMS MAY BE WORN WITH THE COMBAT VEHICLE CREW (CVC) MODULAR HELMET ONCE IN SERVICE. NEITHER THE BALACLAVA NOR THE NECK GAITER IS AUTH FOR WEAR WITH A BERET. LWTH IS AVAIL IN THREE SIZES CONSISTENT WITH HELMET SIZE AND IS AN INDIVIDUAL ISSUE ITEM WITH AN ENTITLEMENT OF ONE SET PER MEMBER. 


HANDWEAR. 


COLD WET WEATHER GLOVE (CWWG) (IN SERVICE) NSN 8415-21-913-9573 (GREEN CUFF) 8415-21-920-9019 (CADPAT CUFF). THE CWWG IS DESIGNED TO PROVIDE ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION TO THE HANDS AND WRISTS FROM -15ºC TO +10ºC WHILE MAINTAINING THE DEXTERITY TO FIRE WEAPONS SYSTEMS AND OPERATE COMPLEX AND COMPACT EQUIPMENT. ENTITLEMENT ONE PAIR. 


COMBAT VEHICLE CREW (CVC) GLOVE (IN SERVICE) NSN 8415-21-920-9133. THE CVC GLOVE IS A TWO-PIECE FIRE RETARDANT GLOVE SYSTEM FOR DEDICATED RPT DEDICATED ARMOURED FIGHTING VEHICLE (AFV) CREW PERSONNEL. BOTH INNER AND OUTER GLOVE COMPONENTS INCORPORATE NOMEX (REGISTERED TRADE MARK) FIBRE. THE CVC GLOVE IS AVAIL IN EIGHT SIZES AND MUST BE WORN AS A COMPLETE SYSTEM IN ORDER TO OBTAIN THE SIX SECONDS OF FLAME PROTECTION FOR THE HANDS DURING EMERGENCY EVAC FROM AN AFV. CVC GLOVES ARE A UNIT CANADIAN FIELD FORCE EQUIPMENT TABLE (CFFET) ITEM ISSUED TO UNITS ESTABLISHED FOR AFVS. ENTITLEMENT IS ONE TWO-PIECE SET PER INDIVIDUAL IN AN AFV DEDICATED CREW. 


LIGHTWEIGHT THERMAL/MORTAR (LWT/M) GLOVE (AWAITING DELIVERY) NSN 8415-20-000-1672. AS A STAND-ALONE ITEM, THE LWT/M GLOVE WILL PROVIDE THERMAL PROTECTION FROM -10ºC TO +10ºC. WHEN WORN AS AN INNER GLOVE WITH THE ARCTIC MITT, EXTREME COLD WEATHER PROTECTION IS PROVIDED TO -57ºC. THE LWT/M GLOVE WILL PROVIDE QUOTE SHORT DURATION UNQUOTE THERMAL PROTECTION WHEN WITHDRAWN FROM THE ARCTIC MITT DURING ACTIVITIES REQUIRING DEXTERITY AND TACTILITY. THE LWT/M GLOVE IS THE ONLY GLOVE IN CF SERVICE AUTH FOR WEAR DURING LIVE FIRE OF THE 81 MM MORTAR. ENTITLEMENT IS ONE PAIR PER MEMBER. A SECOND PAIR IS AUTH AS A CFFET ITEM FOR PERSONNEL ASSIGNED TO AN 81 MM MORTAR PLATOON/TROOP. INITIAL DELIVERY IS EXPECTED WINTER 2005. 


CADPAT TEMPERATE COMBAT GLOVE (TCG) (IN SERVICE) NSN 8415-21-921-4297. THE TCG IS A ONE-PIECE LEATHER GLOVE DESIGNED FOR GENERAL PURPOSE WEAR IN TEMPERATE CONDITIONS FROM +5ºC TO +35ºC WHICH WILL ALLOW PERS TO MAINTAIN THE DEXTERITY TO FIRE WEAPON SYSTEMS AND OPERATE COMPLEX AND COMPACT EQUIPMENT INCLUDING COMMS DEVICES. ENTITLEMENT ONE PAIR. 


FOOTWEAR. 


WET WEATHER BOOT (WWB) (IN SERVICE) NSN 8430-21-914-9924. THE IN-SERVICE WWB WHEN WORN WITH THE COMBAT SOCK SYSTEM (CSS) WILL PROVIDE COMFORT AND PROTECTION BETWEEN -10ºC AND +20ºC. IT IS NOT RPT NOT SUITABLE FOR WEAR BELOW -10ºC. IN EXTREME COLD WEATHER. CONDITIONS BELOW -10ºC, PERSONNEL SHOULD SWITCH TO THE ARCTIC MUKLUK. ENTITLEMENT TWO PAIRS. LOW GLOSS WWB BOOT PASTE NSN 7930-21-920-9465, WWB INSERTS NSN 8335-21-920-9357 AND WWB LACES NSN 8335-21-920-9368 ARE AVAILABLE AT LOCAL CLOTHING STORES AT NO COST TO CF PERSONNEL CONDUCTING LAND RPT LAND OPERATIONS. NOTE THAT ONCE FUNDING HAS BEEN APPROVED, ALL WWBS WILL BE RESOLED AS A PRODUCT IMPROVEMENT TO ENHANCE GRIP ON SNOW AND ICE BELOW -10ºC. 


COMBAT SOCK SYSTEM (CSS) (IN SERVICE). THE CSS LINER (BLACK SOCK) NSN 8440-21-920-7434 MAY BE WORN IN COMBINATION WITH EITHER THE TEMPERATE (GREEN) NSN 8440-21-920-3470 OR THERMAL (GREY) SOCK NSN 8415-21-920-3705. CTS FOOTWEAR HAS BEEN DESIGNED AND SIZED TO ACCOMMODATE TWO SOCK COMBINATIONS AS DESCRIBED ABOVE. ENTITLEMENT IS FIVE PAIRS OF EACH SOCK SYSTEM PER INDIVIDUAL WITH AN ADDITIONAL THREE PAIRS WHEN OPERATIONALLY DEPLOYED. SOCKS ARE ONE-TIME ISSUE WITH NO-COST ONE-FOR-ONE EXCHANGE WHEN NO LONGER SERVICEABLE. EFFECTIVE FALL 2004 AN EXTRA-SMALL SOCK IN ALL THREE SOCKS WAS INTRODUCED INTO SERVICE. 


CADPAT TEMPERATE COMBAT BOOT (TCB) (AWAITING CONTRACT) NSN 8430-20-001-2410. MODELED ON THE WWB THE TCB IS DESIGNED TO BE WORN IN TEMPERATURES RANGING FROM +10ºC TO +35ºC. EXPECTED AVAILABILITY IS FALL 2005. THE TCB WILL BE A ONE-FOR-ONE EXCHANGE WITH THE MARK III COMBAT BOOT NSN 8430-21-872-4291. THE MARK III COMBAT BOOT WILL BE QUOTE PUNCHED UNQUOTE BY SUPPLY PERSONNEL AND MAY BE RETAINED BY THE MEMBER. TCB ENTITLEMENT TWO PAIRS. 


NUCLEAR BIOLOGICAL CHEMICAL (NBC) OVERBOOT. THIS ITEM IS IN DEFINITION. THE NBC OVERBOOT WILL BE WORN OVER THE WWB AND TCB TO PROVIDE NBC PROTECTION FOR UP TO 24 HOURS. THE CF WILL CONTINUE TO WEAR THE IN-SERVICE BOOT UNTIL SUCH TIME AS THE NEW NBC OVERBOOT IS IN DELIVERY. 


THE ONLY AUTHORIZED FOOTWEAR FOR PERS CONDUCTING LAND OPERATIONS REMAINS THE MARK III COMBAT BOOT NSN 8430-21-872-4291, THE WWB NSN 8430-21-914-9924 AND THE TCB NSN 8430-20-001-2410 WHEN INTRODUCED. THE CURRENT IN-SERVICE HOT WEATHER (DESERT) BOOT NSN 8430-21-908-2375 ISSUED ONLY FOR SPECIFIED DEPLOYMENTS IS NOT AUTHORIZED FOR WEAR IN CANADA. 


UNDERWEAR. 


DRAWERS TEMPERATE UNDERWEAR (DTU) (IN SERVICE) NSN 8415-21-914-8583. THE DTU IS A NEXT-TO-SKIN GARMENT WHICH PROVIDES VENTILATION, MOISTURE TRANSFER TO THE OUTER LAYER AND MAXIMUM FREEDOM OF MOVEMENT. ENTITLEMENT FIVE PAIRS WITH AN ADDITIONAL THREE PAIRS WHEN OPERATIONALLY DEPLOYED. THE DTU IS A ONE-TIME ISSUE ITEM WITH NO-COST ONE-FOR-ONE EXCHANGE WHEN NO LONGER SERVICEABLE. 


LIGHTWEIGHT THERMAL UNDERWEAR (LWTU) (IN SERVICE). LWTU TOP NSN 8415-21-914-5151 AND BOTTOM NSN 8415-21-919-5157 PROVIDE WARMTH AND COMFORT FOR USE IN COLD/WET WEATHER CONDITIONS WHICH PROVIDES VENTILATION AND MOISTURE TRANSFER TO OUTER LAYERS. LWTU ARE NEXT-TO-SKIN ITEMS. ENTITLEMENT TWO SETS. LWTU ARE ONE-TIME ISSUE ITEMS WITH NO-COST ONE-FOR-ONE EXCHANGE WHEN NO LONGER SERVICEABLE. 


BRASSIERE TEMPERATE UNDERWEAR (BTU) (IN SERVICE) NSN 8425-21-921-7957. THE BTU IS QUOTE PERSONALLY SELECTED UNQUOTE TO MEET THE FUNCTIONAL REQUIREMENTS OF THE INDIVIDUAL WHILE ENGAGED IN OPERATIONS AND OPERATIONAL TRAINING. ALL FEMALE PERSONNEL CONDUCTING LAND OPERATIONS ARE REIMBURSED IAW REF C FOR THE COST OF PURCHASING THIS ITEM TO MEET THEIR PERSONAL NEEDS. THE ANNUAL INDIVIDUAL ENTITLEMENT AUTHORIZED FOR THE BTU IS UP TO FOUR BRASSIERES NOT TO EXCEED A TOTAL COST OF 160.00 DOLLARS EXCLUSIVE OF TAXES. THIS ENTITLEMENT DOUBLES DURING THE FY WHEN AN ENTITLED CF FEMALE IS POSTED OR ATTACHED POSTED TO AN OVERSEAS OPERATIONAL THEATRE IN SUPPORT OF LAND OPERATIONS. 


ENVIRONMENTAL CLOTHING. 


IMPROVED ENVIRONMENTAL CLOTHING SYSTEM (IECS) (IN SERVICE) IS BEING REPLACED WITH THE QUOTE INTEGRATED CLOTHING ENSEMBLE (ICE) UNQUOTE. IECS CONSISTS OF SWEATSHIRT NSN 8415-21-913-5331, SWEATPANT 8415-21-913-5332, COAT NSN 8415-21-913-5333, TROUSER NSN 8415-21-913-5334, PARKA NSN 8415-21-913-5335 AND BIB OVERALL NSN 8415-21-913-5336. ENTITLEMENT IS TWO EA FOR SWEATSHIRT AND PANTS AND ONE EACH FOR COAT, TROUSER, PARKA AND BIB OVERALL. 


INTEGRATED CLOTHING ENSEMBLE (ICE) (IN SERVICE) INCORPORATES MINOR PRODUCT IMPROVEMENT TO IECS AND THE INTRODUCTION OF CADPAT. ICE CONSISTS OF SWEATSHIRT NSN 8415-21-920-8580, SWEATPANT 8415-21-920-8554, COAT NSN 8415-21-921-6836, TROUSER NSN 8415-21-921-7022, PARKA NSN 8415-21-921-6904 AND BIB OVERALL NSN 8415-21-921-6950. ENTITLEMENT AS PER PARA 8 SUB-PARA A ABOVE. ICE WILL BE LIMITED IN DISTRIBUTION UNTIL 2009. 


LOAD CARRIAGE 


TACTICAL VEST (TV) FIGHTING ORDER (IN SERVICE) NSN 8415-21-920-3711. THE TV IS DESIGNED TO ALLOW SOLDIERS TO CARRY ESSENTIAL AMMUNITION AND COMBAT SUPPLIES TO OPERATE THEIR WEAPONS SYSTEMS ON THE BATTLEFIELD. CADPAT RANK SLIP-ONS SHALL BE WORN IN OPERATIONS AND TRAINING ON THE LEFT OR RIGHT PANEL ADJUSTMENT UNLESS DIRECTED OTHERWISE BY THE UNIT COMMANDING OFFICER. THE TV IS A CFFET ITEM IN TWO SIZES ISSUED BY THE UNIT FOR ALL REGULAR AND RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL CONDUCTING LAND OPERATIONS. ENTITLEMENT ONE. 


SMALL PACK SYSTEM (SPS) BATTLE ORDER (IN SERVICE) NSN 8465-20-000-4366. THE SPS WILL PROVIDE LOAD CARRIAGE IN OPERATIONS WHERE SOLDIERS ARE REQUIRED TO CARRY COMBAT SUPPLIES AND SUSTAINMENT PROVISIONS FOR UP TO 24 HOURS IN THE FIELD. THE SPS WILL BE ISSUED TO ALL ENTITLED CTS PERS AND AUTHORIZED AS A QUOTE DAY PACK UNQUOTE WHEN COMMUTING TO AND FROM THE WORK PLACE. ENTITLEMENT ONE. 


RUCKSACK MARCHING ORDER (AWAITING CONTRACT) NSN (NOT YET CATALOGUED). THE RUCKSACK WILL ALLOW DISMOUNTED SOLDIERS TO PERFORM MISSION ESSENTIAL TASKS AND SUSTAIN THE INDIVIDUAL IN THE FIELD FOR EXTENDED PERIODS. THE RUCKSACK, A SIZED ITEM, WILL BE FULLY COMPATIBLE WITH THE FRAGMENTATION PROTECTIVE VEST, IECS/ICE, TV AND SPS. THE RUCKSACK WILL BE A CFFET ITEM ISSUED BY THE UNIT. ENTITLEMENT ONE FOR PERSONNEL CONDUCTING DISMOUNTED OPERATIONS IN ENTITLED UNITS. 


PROTECTION. 


BALLISTIC EYEWEAR (BEW) (IN SERVICE) NSN 8465-20-001-1699 (LARGE) NSN 8465-20-001-1700 (SMALL) BEW WILL PROVIDE BALLISTIC PROTECTION AGAINST LOW ENERGY FRAGMENTS AND AIRBORNE PARTICLES. BEW REPLACES A NUMBER OF EXISTING CF EYEWEAR ITEMS WITH STATE-OF-THE-ART OPTICAL REFINEMENTS CONSISTING OF A TINTED LENS FOR SOLAR AND ULTRAVIOLET EYE PROTECTION DURING DAYLIGHT HOURS AND A CLEAR LENS FOR USE AT NIGHT. LASER PROTECTION IS BEING CONSIDERED FOR FUTURE USE. ENTITLEMENT ONE BEW KIT. 


BULLET RESISTANT PLATES (BRP) (AWAITING DELIVERY) NSN 8470-21-921-3220. THE BRP IS DESIGNED TO PROVIDE LIGHTER BALLISTIC PROTECTION ON THE BATTLEFIELD AGAINST BULLETS AND MUST BE WORN WITH THE FPV. THE BRP WILL BE STANDARD ISSUE FOR OPERATIONAL MISSIONS AND LIVE FIRE TRAINING. INITIAL DELIVERY IS EXPECTED IN WINTER 2004/05. ENTITLEMENT ONE SET OF TWO PLATES AS REQUIRED. 


FRAGMENTATION PROTECTIVE VEST (FPV) (AWAITING DELIVERY) NSN 8470-21-921-3061. THE FPV REPLACES A NUMBER OF IN-SERVICE VESTS. THE FPV IS LIGHTER THAN PREVIOUS VERSIONS AND PROVIDES A GREATER DEGREE OF COMFORT AND FLEXIBILITY. THE FPV SHALL BE WORN AS A QUOTE COMPLETE UNQUOTE ITEM INCLUDING SHOULDER CAPS AND COLLAR WHEN WEARING THE TV OR WEBBING. THE FPV HAS BEEN SPECIFICALLY DESIGNED TO ACCOMMODATE THE BRP. INITIAL DELIVERY IS EXPECTED IN SPRING 2005. ENTITLEMENT ONE AS REQUIRED. 


BALLISTIC PROTECTIVE VISOR (BPV) NSN (NOT YET CATALOGUED). THE BPV WILL BE INTEGRATED WITH THE CG 634 SOLDIER'S HELMET TO PROVIDE ENHANCED OCULAR AND FACIAL PROTECTION WHERE POTENTIAL FRAGMENTATION THREATS EXIST. ENTITLEMENT ONE AS REQUIRED. THE BPV IS PRESENTLY UNDER DEVELOPMENT. 


COMBAT VEHICLE CREW MODULAR HELMET (CVCMH). THIS ITEM IS IN DEFINITION. THE CVCMH WILL BE WORN BY COMBAT VEHICLE CREW SOLDIERS. THIS HELMET WILL PROVIDE IMPACT PROTECTION DURING INTENSE CROSS-COUNTRY VEHICULAR TRAVEL AND BALLISTIC PROTECTION WHEN DISMOUNTED. ENTITLEMENT ONE AS REQUIRED. 


MISCELLANEOUS. 


SOLDIER'S MULTI-TOOL WITH CRIMPER (IN SERVICE) NSN 5110-01-507-0228 AND CARRIER (IN SERVICE) NSN 5110-01-507-0659. THE SOLDIER'S MULTI-TOOL WITH CRIMPER IS A PRODUCT IMPROVEMENT TO THE IN-SERVICE CTS MULTI-TOOL NSN 5110-10-434-3458. THE MULTI-TOOL WITH CRIMPER INCORPORATES A BLACK OXIDE FINISH. ENTITLEMENT ONE. 


DESERT COMBAT CLOTHING AND EQUIPMENT ALLOWS SOLDIERS TO PERFORM MISSION ESSENTIAL TASKS BY PROVIDING ENHANCED CAMOUFLAGE AND CONCEALMENT CAPABILITIES THAT ARE SPECIFICALLY DESIGNED TO AFFORD PROTECTION IN ARID REGIONS. DESERT COMBAT CLOTHING AND EQUIPMENT WILL BE ISSUED AS REQUIRED IN SUPPORT OF OPERATIONS. STOCKS ARE PRESENTLY LIMITED AND AS SUCH DESERT ITEMS ARE NOT AVAILABLE FOR GENERAL ISSUE NOR AUTHORIZED FOR WEAR WITHIN CANADA. 


REF D PROVIDES DIRECTION WITH REGARD TO THE DISPLAY OF THE NATIONAL FLAG ON ALL FIELD COMBAT CLOTHING WHERE THE ATTACHMENT METHOD FOR THE NATIONAL FLAG IS HOOK AND LOOP. 


SUGGESTED ADJUSTMENTS TO THIS DRESS POLICY MAY BE FORWARDED THROUGH THE NORMAL CHAIN-OF-COMMAND TO DIRECTORATE OF LAND REQUIREMENTS ATTN PROJECT DIRECTOR CTS.


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2007)

My gawd that message is old Geo.  ;D

And it's the CTS message updating the Land Force Field Equipment Table Scale which is applicable to all Regular Force personnel serving in CC2 Field positions. This message would also be applicable to any ResF "B" class personnel serving as augmentees in RegF establishments.

Most items are also applicable to Land Reserve Force personnel, but not all. 

Monday, when I'm back to work I'll pull up an updated Field entitlement scale for ResF members employed within Reserve Force UICs.

Edited to add:

And the CANFORGEN has also just been released moving the Tac Vest Control & issue from the Unit QM to Clothing Stores. This means that all Tac Vests will be transferred from DND 638 temp Loan Cards that are currently held by Unit QMs to permanent issue to a members clothing docs. This is a good thing. It means you will no longer have to turn in your TV when posted or moved to a new Unit. Finally!!  ;D


----------



## nsmedicman (26 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the info.... ;D


----------



## geo (26 Jan 2007)

Vern,

Yes, I know, old message, but it was only thing I could come up with in a pinch......
On the overall, it covers pert much everything as of this date.


----------



## nsmedicman (26 Jan 2007)

Thanks Geo & Librarian for the help. I just received my new kit earlier this week. I know that I didn't receive everything that I should have. At least I can figure out what I have, and what I need to follow up on.

By the way Mr Wallace, with all due respect, I do understand what the process involves. Unfortunately I will not be around the garrison for the next couple of weeks, and thought that some of the more knowledgable and repected members of this forum could lend a hand in the meantime.

Sorry if I caught you on a bad day..... ;D


----------



## MPSHIELD (27 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> And the CANFORGEN has also just been released moving the Tac Vest Control & issue from the Unit QM to Clothing Stores. This means that all Tac Vests will be transferred from DND 638 temp Loan Cards that are currently held by Unit QMs to permanent issue to a members clothing docs. This is a good thing. It means you will no longer have to turn in your TV when posted or moved to a new Unit. Finally!!  ;D



Finally! I was wondering when they would do this! Temporary issuing the Tac Vest was a pain in the butt for a PL to sort out.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2007)

Well,

Those of us who've been in the CLS/CTS/DMMD WGs have been recommending it for awhile now. Looks like there may finally be enough stock in the system to implement. This is a good thing as it better serves the soldier and reduces the workload on your Unit QM shops, moving it to Clothing Stores where it should be.


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2007)

It was an interesting situation for personnel working in an area HQ

When I was in a unit, I had to turn in all sorts of pouches from my basic webbing set when they issued the vests.  When I transfered to the puzzle palace, I had to give back the vests.... so all of a sudden I have neither vest nor complete webbing... Grrr

Then they want us to do the 13 Km


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2007)

And that exactly was the problem with the set-up to the Unit QM control.

Unfortunately, it was also the only way that centre could ensure that those 1st line field QMs got the TV first. Now that there is stock in the system, it's been placed back into the 2nd line function. Much more effecient for the soldiers and a much needed reduction in workload for those employed at 1st line QMs.


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2007)

ayup!


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Jul 2007)

I have question about kit issuing...possibly Vern will be able to help out.

for Pres member, when do we get the "other stuff" not issued being not "qualified"  (I'm BMQ qualified only) like:

- Gerber
- Wet weather boots (got only 2 pairs of Mark III when I was issued my stuff)
- The Patrol pack
- At least and other pair of gloves (I only got the cadpat gloves which are crappy to my opinion)
- Other fun stuff I should get that I am not aware of that I might get...

If some one is able to help me out I would appreciate, at the clothing store of the base they kind of shove me off telling me to come back when ill be trade qualified which should be at the end of august 2008.

Thanks


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jul 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I have question about kit issuing...possibly Vern will be able to help out.
> 
> for Pres member, when do we get the "other stuff" not issued being not "qualified"  (I'm BMQ qualified only) like:
> 
> ...



Vern will be able to help you out on this one.


----------



## DEVES (15 Jul 2007)

Well from other people I know , they issue all that other stuff after your SQ course. I dot kno why they dont issue this earlier My guess being so new they dont want to issue out to much stuff. The drop out rate is moderatly high so it just makes for a hassle when kit is being brought back.


For me I was lucky and they gave me everything. You shouldnt have to be trade qualified for gortex boots and a gerber an da patrol pack. Talk to your chain of command and tell them your probalem. They might be able to help you out. Every heard of telling a fib. Yes im trade qualified , yes I have my SQ etc.


Take Care and Good Luck.

I remeber my SQ , tons of kids without gortex boots and gerbers. Kinda sucks when your walking through a slew, or when you get asked for your gerber every two seconds.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jul 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I have question about kit issuing...possibly Vern will be able to help out.
> 
> for Pres member, when do we get the "other stuff" not issued being not "qualified"  (I'm BMQ qualified only) like:
> 
> ...



Also depends what your element is. Airforce doesn't have the same scale of issue as the Army.


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Jul 2007)

well all my soul is green... I would not see me as a blue or a black...(no offense intended)

Ill be supply with a service battalion.


----------



## scoutfinch (15 Jul 2007)

You are a supply tech, right?

 ???


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Jul 2007)

ill be when ill be qualified...now im a basic private with no qualification  :crybaby:


----------



## TN2IC (15 Jul 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Also depends what your element is. Airforce doesn't have the same scale of issue as the Army.



I still want the Air Force rain jacket!  



lol..


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (15 Jul 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I still want the Air Force rain jacket!



Everyone does 
It's good to be blue!


----------



## DEVES (16 Jul 2007)

i THOUGHT THE NEW AIRFORCE RAIN GEAR WAS CADPAT!


----------



## SupersonicMax (16 Jul 2007)

Derek said:
			
		

> i THOUGHT THE NEW AIRFORCE RAIN GEAR WAS CADPAT!



It is, and it's damn good 

Max


----------



## beach_bum (16 Jul 2007)

Derek said:
			
		

> Every heard of telling a fib. Yes im trade qualified , yes I have my SQ etc.



What kind of advice is that?  Seriously!  Use your melon!  And when you get caught.......?   :


----------



## mudrecceman (16 Jul 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I have question about kit issuing...possibly Vern will be able to help out.
> 
> for Pres member, when do we get the "other stuff" not issued being not "qualified"  (I'm BMQ qualified only) like:
> 
> ...



I think you answered your own question, didn't you??


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2007)

If you need it, it'll be issued to you. 

If you don't need it, it's just more useless stuff to store, pack, move around, lose, or maintain. When you have to drag it all up to the top floor on your next posting, then find space for it in a room with three other guys, you'll wish you'd waited.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I have question about kit issuing...possibly Vern will be able to help out.
> 
> for Pres member, when do we get the "other stuff" not issued being not "qualified"  (I'm BMQ qualified only) like:
> 
> ...



F*rom the CFS Scale of Entitlement, D01301CFS, effective 05 July 2007:*

*Gerber:*  Entitlement is restricted to personnel posted and employed in LFC CC2 Field Posns only and those posted in posns directly supporting LFC land ops or international ops falling under DCDS control. As you would not be "posted" into an LFC CC2 field posn, or deployed, until after successful completion of BMQ/SQ etc, you would not be entitled until RFD at your home unit upon sucessful completion of your trg.

*Boots, W/W:* Entitlement begins upon sucessful completion of DP1. Entitlement is restricted to personnel posted and employed in LFC CC2 Field Posns only and those posted in posns directly supporting LFC land ops or international ops falling under DCDS control.

*Field Pack Assy (Patrol Pack):* Entitlement begins upon sucessful completion of DP1. Entitlement is restricted to personnel posted and employed in LFC CC2 Field Posns only and those posted in posns directly supporting land ops or international ops falling under DCDS control.

*Gloves: Most gloves:*  CTS glove entitlement is restricted to personnel posted to and employed in LFC CC2 field posns only and those posted in posns directly supporting land ops or international ops falling under DCDS control. Entitlement begins upon sucessful completion of DP1. 
*BUT:* *Gloves w/w: * Are authorized for *all CFLRS recruits * and *all CC2 recruits * at *commencement* of recruit trg. (They are then turned in to CFLRS at end of course...then ...) Authorized issue to Army DEU pers upon completion of BMQ for NCMs (ie will be re-issued permanently at your new Base) and sucessful completion of both the IAP & BOTP for Officers.

*Other "stuff:"  *  It depends upon what other_ stuff _ you happen to be talking about.



Edited to include W/W Boots which I missed the first time around.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Derek said:
			
		

> ...
> Every heard of telling a fib. Yes im trade qualified , yes I have my SQ etc.
> ...



Wow. You realize, of course, that you have just counselled a fellow CF member to commit a service offense? Which would be, in and of itself, a service offense by you??

When you sign your clothing docs as received, you are signing as being entitled to hold that item. CF clothing docs are official government paperwork. You fibbing (if you should get away with it) and then signing those docs, is a fraudulent act amongst *many* other things.

Let me assure you, that should I catch someone like you pulling this crap, that I would deal with it officially.

Why might you ask?? It's only kit ...

Well that's because entitlements are determined based upon many things. But what really does it for me is that people like you who pull stuff like this ...

*Only screw your buddies who are deploying internationally and need it a hell of a lot more than you do.* That's why shortages exists in the system. You should be proud. Congratulations.


----------



## mysteriousmind (16 Jul 2007)

Vern, I totally agree with you, I'm proud to be in the CF and I would never Lie.

Perhaps, yes it is a little lie..but.. it is my name, my reputation, and the reputation of the army that is in stake...

As my W/O said on BMQ...it takes a entire life to build a reputation, and a second to destroy it.


----------



## Barnes888 (20 Jul 2007)

as i was wondering the same question when i joined, i'll tell you my story since i joined up till now

started off in bmq (jan2006), received most of the "basic kit", no cadpat (except for daily uniform) no "good, yet crappy" cadpat gloves. received canvas combat jacket, and black leather gloves with green liner

went to SQ (april2006), received more olive stuff, gortex too, WW boots, gerber, those were the notables

while on my QL3 course, i was able to receive 2 pairs of the new GP boots, due to bad feet.

just arrived (July2007) at CFB edmonton (QL3 qualified, VEH-TECH), exchanged most of my olive gortex stuff for cadpat, received all the "gucci" kit, just about everything you can think of. 

so it's taken me about a year and a half to get fully kitted out, i can understand that you "want" all the GOOD kit, but do you really need it? probably not. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## armyvern (20 Jul 2007)

Agreed Barnes,

That is when enetitlement to ICE kicks in. Ergo the reason that you were issued the IECS first.

He got the cadpat gloves because they were brought into the system to replace the combat gloves. Those were the black leather ones that you were issued with the liners. Now the Army types get the cadpat ones.

"Good things come to those who wait..." do you realize how ironic that statement is around these parts?? Good things... CTS  kit...  >

 ;D


----------



## BDTyre (3 Aug 2007)

Hmmm...I was issued small pack system without any qualification...and they knew I wasn't qualified for anything.  Maybe things work differently out here in LFWA?  Almost all of my BMQ had the small pack.

That said, I have yet to be issued IECS.  Now they tell me they won't bother because I'll probably get ICE before any IECS in my size comes in.  Had a couple of guys on my SQ with ICE fleece but no ICE goretex.

I somehow managed to get a CADPAT bivy.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

thats very likely due to the fact that Chilliwack gets what Edmonton gets, Edmonton happens to have 2 Inf BN, 1 Armd Sqn, A CER Regt, and a host of Svc Support types who have been on almost rolling deployments since late 01, ergo Edmonton doesn't get alot of the old stuff, the system isnt designed to hoop you due to your qual, or lack there off, they'll give what you're entitled to, unless they just don't have it and they'll substitute where they can with newer kit (provided theres no ops restriction on said kit) If of course you do end up on a winter course, they wont send you with leather, unlined gloves, and a rain jacket, they will kit you out for winter ops, even if it means temp loan stuff. (and as far as the supply stuff goes, trust Vern, she sorted me out more than once and I'm better for it)


----------



## MikeL (4 Aug 2007)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I somehow managed to get a CADPAT bivy.



Thats nothing special/new, I've seen a lot of recruits get it in the last few years, same with the OD one. Just depends on what supply has in stock or whatever is the first one they grab to give you.


----------



## mudrecceman (4 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Edmonton happens to have 2 Inf BN, 1 Armd Sqn Regiment, A CER Regt,



 ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

thanks much for the correction


----------



## BDTyre (4 Aug 2007)

Just the way people reacted to my bivy gave me the impression that it was a rare sight.  I had noticed a few others with it, but not many.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

A little example, I have almost everything ICE, no probably not entitled to it all, that said my support base issued ICE kit as replacements for IECS kit they were out of or didnt have in my size. (and of course a small pack on temp loan due to not having any rucks due to a dom op).  on a side note I see that the airforce rain kit is now being issued to the army (on an ops restriction of course) until our new stuff comes out.


----------



## MikeL (4 Aug 2007)

The new Army rain gear is already out, regardless if you're going on Operation or not. Some guys got issued the Air Force stuff though while the rest of us got Army rain gear.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

Funny there was a message 3 weeks ago from LFWA HQ//G4// stating it was delayed and that the Air Force Convergant pattern will be issued to those deploying on ops only, the remainder got to use the good old CAG stuff until delivery of the new stuff.


----------



## MikeL (4 Aug 2007)

Maybe they don't have enough in the system for mass issue anymore.. dunno.  Back in April(I think) all Reg Force pers got issued the new CADPAT rain gear(most got Army, some got AF). The Reservists going on tour with us also got it sometime later in June I think.


----------



## medaid (4 Aug 2007)

the title has been modified to include teh correct capital R in PRes. I keep thinking about PRESS kit issuing and panick to think that I've missed something as the UPAR.


----------



## toughenough (4 Aug 2007)

Barnes888 said:
			
		

> ...i can understand that you "want" all the GOOD kit, but do you really need it? probably not. Good things come to those who wait.



I'd just like to weigh in here with an opinion that seems to be contrary to most.

First of all, need is a relative term. I made it through a winter bmq with the old winter stuff with the jacket with the corduroy collar, MK3's, etc, and have no complaints there.

The issue, to me, comes in this whole attitude that, particularly in the PRes (not so much with Reg force) that you need it more after you're trained. The one weekend a month that most reservists spend in the field is very different to the nearly 50% of the time you spend in the field on SQ and DP1. On SQ we spent 6 out of 9 consecutive weekends in the field. Are these recruits not relying very heavily upon their kit, in comparison to a garrison soldier going to the field once a month at most?

And to reiterate, before any flames are thrown, I do respect the position of the PRes in line right after the Reg for guys. They obviously need it, especially those deploying. I am not comparing their needs to ours.


----------



## kratz (4 Aug 2007)

Vern has already stated the scale of issue to answer part of the question, but from 
"front office"  (OR/SHO) experience, try collecting said gear from members who
are going to be releasing either 4C or 5F? 

Experience has shown that the few items issued early one, means few items 
required to be recovered later on, if needed. There is nothing in official policy
when I quote this, but observation is a useful tool.


----------



## armyvern (4 Aug 2007)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Maybe they don't have enough in the system for mass issue anymore.. dunno.  Back in April(I think) all Reg Force pers got issued the new CADPAT rain gear(most got Army, some got AF). The Reservists going on tour with us also got it sometime later in June I think.



Nope. Not even close to being issued to all RegF army. Not by a long shot. Your particular base/Unit may have been issued it due to its place on the priority list ... but *most* of the RegF army folks are still awaiting issue.


----------



## armyvern (4 Aug 2007)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Just the way people reacted to my bivy gave me the impression that it was a rare sight.  I had noticed a few others with it, but not many.



These are still quite a rare sight. They are not a CTS item. Rather, when the new contract was issued for their delivery into the Supply system by non-CTS means was last issued, it called for the cadpat pattern. They both are the exact same item, save for the colour. As the stocks of the OD type run out and they go N/S, the cadpat bivys will eventually take over.


----------



## MikeL (4 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nope. Not even close to being issued to all RegF army. Not by a long shot. Your particular base/Unit may have been issued it due to its place on the priority list ... but *most* of the RegF army folks are still awaiting issue.



Thanks for the clarification, I just figured it was starting to be general issue since people in the static unit got it(I believe they did anyways), aswell as all of us in Combat Arms units.


----------



## armyvern (4 Aug 2007)

toughenough said:
			
		

> I'd just like to weigh in here with an opinion that seems to be contrary to most.
> 
> First of all, need is a relative term. I made it through a winter bmq with the old winter stuff with the jacket with the corduroy collar, MK3's, etc, and have no complaints there.
> 
> ...



Sure they're relying on their kit while they spend 6 out of 9 weekends (6 out of 9 weekends does not equal consecutive BTW) in the field. But like you've pointed out, the other kit will suffice. Heck, many of us lived for 6 weeks straight in it in Petawawa in -40 through Jan/Feb and lived to tell about it. Boys wore it for weeks on end in the arctic on ex...and lived to tell about it too.

No harm will come to any soldier having to utilize old kit in the field on BMQ or SQ. It may not be Gucci, and it may not be the latest gear, but it worked for thousands of soldiers for decades. It'll work for the new ones too.

The reason the IECS/ICE isn't issued to new BMQ/SQ has nothing to do with need really. It's all about release rates. Simply put, as Kratz has pointed out ... simply trying to track down the no-shows who just decide it isn't for them...never to be seen at the armouries again. It's called value for your money. When the odds are greatest that someone's going to skive off with the kit ... you don't issue them the most expensive kit that you have in the system when the old stuff does the exact same job and just doesn't look as pretty. Trust me, the taxpayers are thankful. It's the same reasoning that ResF Army NCMs are no longer issued DEU until 1 year of service or their QL3 is completed. Because a heck of a lot of them just don't make it that far. Why waste a few hundred bucks issuing out DEU that he'll never wear, you can't recover, or re-issue despite the fact it's brand new??

It just makes sense to me.

_Edited for typo._


----------



## armyvern (5 Aug 2007)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification, I just figured it was starting to be general issue since people in the static unit got it(I believe they did anyways), aswell as all of us in Combat Arms units.



Your base.

There's quite a few combat arms RegF units around here that still don't have it issued yet.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (5 Aug 2007)

Vern,

Correct me if I'm wrong but I just saw an ops restriction on the LWT Rain Gear (CADPAT) from LFWA??


----------



## armyvern (5 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Vern,
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I just saw an ops restriction on the LWT Rain Gear (CADPAT) from LFWA??



Vous êtes correct monsieur.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (5 Aug 2007)

Mercis Madmoiselle


----------



## LordOsborne (7 Aug 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but does that mean that LFWA soldiers won't be seeing the raingear for a while?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (7 Aug 2007)

Only those pers deploying for TF 1-08 will get the new kit for the time being


----------



## LordOsborne (7 Aug 2007)

Seen. That's as it should be anyways. cheers for the clarification.


----------



## mysteriousmind (8 Aug 2007)

Barnes888 said:
			
		

> so it's taken me about a year and a half to get fully kitted out, i can understand that you "want" all the GOOD kit, but do you really need it? probably not. Good things come to those who wait.




Actually, I don't need "all of it", but, autumn is coming... the Wet weather boots would be nice to have a few before I go on My SQ,  ill be comfy in it... nut putting them on for the first time during my SQ and well ill be working in the regimental QM, so a Gerber would be usefull (also usefull on SQ)

but...people did it without it...I can.


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> About the DEU, does this apply to NavRes and AirRes as well?



Army only at this point in time due to the high failure/non-retention rates within the first year of service. This policy falls under the jurisdiction of the ECS' and therefore each environment decides kit entitlements, dates of issue etc on their own accord.


----------



## sgtdixon (16 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> These are still quite a rare sight. They are not a CTS item. Rather, when the new contract was issued for their delivery into the Supply system by non-CTS means was last issued, it called for the cadpat pattern. They both are the exact same item, save for the colour. As the stocks of the OD type run out and they go N/S, the cadpat bivys will eventually take over.




Id like to trade my CADPAT biv bag for an OD one, I keep losing my bag when i go for a midnight whiz in the hide


----------



## Barnes888 (19 Aug 2007)

toughenough said:
			
		

> I'd just like to weigh in here with an opinion that seems to be contrary to most.
> 
> First of all, need is a relative term. I made it through a winter bmq with the old winter stuff with the jacket with the corduroy collar, MK3's, etc, and have no complaints there.
> 
> ...



i was in the same situation (old winter stuff) and same with the sq feild time. didn't get to wear my wet weather boots till the last week of the feild. the thing you have to remember is that rank, paper, scissors always wins. just came back from wainwright after 10 days in the feild (mod tents and working in the shop the whole time) and it was a total turn around from the "feild time" i did in bmq and sq. the biggest thing that i found made a difference was my cot.


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

Barnes888 said:
			
		

> i was in the same situation (old winter stuff) and same with the sq feild time. didn't get to wear my wet weather boots till the last week of the feild. *the thing you have to remember is that rank, paper, scissors always wins.* just came back from wainwright after 10 days in the feild (mod tents and working in the shop the whole time) and it was a total turn around from the "feild time" i did in bmq and sq. the biggest thing that *i found made a difference was my cot.*



1) Bullshit. Rank has SFA to do with it.

2) A cot?? Aren't you lucky.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (19 Aug 2007)

I echo what Vern has to say, the only time regarding kit that I ever saw that was when a young supply tech (sorry Vern) had aquired for himself a gortex combat jacket (the old style OD ones when they first came into the system). The SSM had only this to say Pte Bloggins you will not wear that paricular piece of kit until you have one for everyone in the sqn. Leaders had an obligation to ensure thier soldiers needs are met ahead of thier own. In fact it comes second only to accomplishment of the mission. Rank paper scissors may win alot of battles but not the clothing one, you are either entitled or not.


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> I echo what Vern has to say, the only time regarding kit that I ever saw that was when a young supply tech (sorry Vern) had aquired for himself a gortex combat jacket (the old style OD ones when they first came into the system). The SSM had only this to say Pte Bloggins you will not wear that paricular piece of kit until you have one for everyone in the sqn. Leaders had an obligation to ensure thier soldiers needs are met ahead of thier own. In fact it comes second only to accomplishment of the mission. Rank paper scissors may win alot of battles but not the clothing one, you are either entitled or not.



No need to apologize; there's assholes in _every_ trade.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (19 Aug 2007)

Too true


----------



## Barnes888 (20 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 2) A cot?? Aren't you lucky.



better than sleeping on the ground....


----------



## mudrecceman (20 Aug 2007)

Barnes888 said:
			
		

> better than sleeping on the ground....



Funny, never could fit those darn "cots" in a crew tent...well not enough for the whole crew.  Heck, depending on the SOR, you didn't even have a tent up lots of the time!  Guess we had it "rough" all those years...


----------



## armyvern (20 Aug 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Funny, never could fit those darn "cots" in a crew tent...well not enough for the whole crew.  Heck, depending on the SOR, you didn't even have a tent up lots of the time!  Guess we had it "rough" all those years...



Yepper, I know how you feel. 19 years and I've never been issued a cot; not even on a temp loan basis.

 :-[


----------



## MPSHIELD (30 Aug 2007)

Was in Edmonton 2 days ago. I was returning my Tan Kit. I saw TF 108 getting their Rain Jackets. Boy am I jealous but I know they need it more than me. I wish I was deploying on TF 108 rather than been deployed on TF 107 so i would get the rain gear. I know that is a terrible excuse lol. I hoping it will not be too far off before it is general issue. 2 years for general issue? I can dream can't I? lol ;D

Seriously though, I hear about all these people wanting this and that and complain that they don't have it (not necessarily on this thread). I have only been in for 11 years and I have seen the huge difference in kit that we have been issued over the years. It is great to see. I did read somewhere that CF soldiers are some of the best in the world. I have been on 2 tours and I can see that there are many other countries far worst off then we are. I have learned to be patient in getting the lastest and greatest kit.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Haynes (25 Jun 2008)

Good Afternoon Army.ca

I am joining the Reserves as i am only 17, However i have one question.

What does the CF issue me when i join??

Thanks for the help

regards 

Haynes


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Jun 2008)

Here's some links;

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35934.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69572.0.html



But this link will help you the most;

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search




Heads Up;   Incoming blasting from DS for not searching.


----------



## danchapps (25 Jun 2008)

Haynes said:
			
		

> What does the CF issue me when i join??



Everything you need to do the job.

Welcome to Army.ca, I hope your stay here is enjoyable.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2008)

Haynes said:
			
		

> I am joining the Reserves as i am only 17, However i have one question.



What does your age have to do with it ? I joined the regs at 17.

As for what you get issued well......you get a bunch of stuff. Why dont you worry about that when they issue it to you.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Jun 2008)

Since I have all kinds of time at work (don't ask), I've done some of your foot work;

This is a really good site for what you're looking at;
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1.asp


Here's some kit info;
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/10_1_DEUexchange_1.asp


And some "clothe the soldier" info;
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/4/46_e.asp



Oh... try this one too;
http://www.google.ca

or 

http://www.forces.gc.ca


----------



## scouthern (17 Dec 2008)

After sworn in, and you receive a date for basic months away. Will you receive your uniform prior to basic if you have been enrolled in PAT with your reserve unit?

Basically, will you have a uniform during PAT?


----------



## Loch Sloy! (17 Dec 2008)

Yes you will likely be kitted but that will depend on the availability of an appointment with supply. In the meantime, focus on your physical fitness and don't worry too much about your uniform. The army will give you everything you need (probably) before you need it.


----------



## stefwills (19 Jan 2009)

I am currently in the Res F with no training, not even BMQ yet. I got cold feet, you could say, and decided Reg F is what I need right now. I was told by my unit that until my CT has gone through, I will be assigned to a PAT platoon. Now because I am reserve, will I only get work on parade nights and maybe weekends, or is there a chance of getting full time work. I'll be speaking with my unit today, anyone have any related personal experience? What about experience with CT's.

Cheers,


----------



## kkwd (19 Jan 2009)

stefwills said:
			
		

> I am currently in the Res F with no training, not even BMQ yet. I got cold feet, you could say, and decided Reg F is what I need right now. I was told by my unit that until my CT has gone through, I will be assigned to a PAT platoon. Now because I am reserve, will I only get work on parade nights and maybe weekends, or is there a chance of getting full time work. I'll be speaking with my unit today, anyone have any related personal experience? What about experience with CT's.



I can't see where you would stand a chance of getting full time employment having "no training". Full time positions have certain requirements that have to be met. You can't operate as part of a section or platoon in a military environment. I suggest you do your night and weekend parades as directed and volunteer for any extra taskings. Do a good job on those and you just might get more opportunities before the budget runs out.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2009)

Usually the QuarterMaster is looking for strong back individuals.


----------



## lennoj (19 Jan 2009)

Talk to your TSM about getting some class A work. Speaking from experience - It may be a little mundane as painting and then watching the paint dry to be repainted again, but its F/T right ?


----------



## dh101 (26 Sep 2009)

Hello, I am joining the CF Reserves, I have all my stuff done including my CFAT Medical, PT, and Interview, and am just now waiting on Ottawa to process my medical. 
A Few months ago I remember seeing a post about the Kit that is generally issued when you first get enrolled, it basically had a list of all the kit and the quantity of the items, but for some reason i can't find that topic anymore. I tried to search and find the topic that i viewed before but i had no luck on finding it. 
If anyone knows the topic i am talking about or a topic with the General Kit issue for Infantry Reserves or if you have a list you self, I would appreciate the help find the information.
Thanks


----------



## brandon_ (26 Sep 2009)

i as well wouldn't mind knowing...


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2009)

You will be issued equipment in accordance with the scales of issue.  If there are shortages, you will be issued those items at a later date.  You will be eligible for issue of your dress uniform on completion of your basic occupational training or one year, whichever comes first.

Note that the majority of equipment issued is on loan - you are responsible for its security and responsible to return it on your release from the forces.  It is worthwhile every few years to request a list of all your clothing docs and temporary issue cards to ensure you have everything; I've known people to have rude surprises on release when they discovered that they had lost a pair of $200 snowshoes or an $80 pair of pants.


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2009)

Thank you for your post dapaterson. I got caught up in their specific post for an Infantry kit list and lost sight of the facts you posted. +60 for your post.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Sep 2009)

.......and don't take the bus the night you're going for your kit. Take a car or have someone with one pick you up.


----------



## Bonko (27 Oct 2009)

In Ottawa also make sure you have someone with a few more hooks around when getting your initial issue of kit. One of my buddies when he still had his cornflake went in and asked for a gerber to which the supply tech replied with "Do you have your gerber qualification?". They just love screwing people over down there. For the first six months or so I was wearing pregnancy tunics until one of the MBdr's decided he didn't like looking at them anymore and went with me to get new ones.  All the best of luck to you!


----------



## len173 (29 Oct 2009)

Can anyone mention when you are issued kit (other than 'when you need it') in the reserves. I swear in this coming wednesday, and was wondering what I could expect right away (given that it's in stock), and what I will have to wait until BMQ to get. It really doesn't matter, but I'm excited as hell, so I keep thinking about it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Oct 2009)

The short answer is, "It depends".  Your unit will book you an appointment to pick up your kit.
Generally ,they wil try to get you kitted out before your BMQ starts, but there are many variables in the equation - your availability ,when clothing stores is open, when your Quartermaster is open (as you'll be drawing items from both).

Just remember to not get overwhelmed when it's being issued, and count and check to make sure you are getting the correct number of each item.  It's a pain for you and those above you when, a month later, you write a memo to say "I signed for three shirts, but I only got two."


----------



## VIChris (29 Oct 2009)

I just got my initial kit issue, and in short form, it's two large duffel bags of green stuff, with some green stuff left over. 

Off the top of my head, as I'm not with my kit list right now:

Forgive me if I don't use the correct CF terms, I haven't had them burned into my noggin' yet.

3 sets of fatigues
1 set cold weather gear
2 sets of fleece 
1 set of rain gear
some PT gear - sweats, hoodie, runners, socks, shorts t shirts etc.
neck gaiter
balaclava 
boonie cap
toque
beret
socks
mortar gloves
leather gloves
combat boots
cold weather combat boots
helmet
tac vest
gas mask
safety glasses with spare lense
multi layered sleeping bag assembly
thermarest style air mattress 
ground sheet
rain fly - I think 
fly screen
mess kit
sewing kit
wash basin
2 duffel bags
1 multi part rucksack assembly
canteen
thermos
carriers for both
a couple sets of little velcro maple leafs
a few belts
some towels
laundry net bag
more socks


There's probably more I'm forgetting.

There were a few items I didn't get as my size was out of stock. Much of it was new, some of it had been previously enjoyed. All the used stuff is very clean and in good order though.

As mentioned, don't go by bike or bus for your kit issue. You'll need a car, preferably something bigger than a roadster.


----------



## Canuck-Errant (14 Dec 2009)

Sorry to bring up an older topic, but is anyone having trouble getting a hold of boots? I went in for my initial issue, and the supply clerk said that there were absolutely no Mk 3 boots in the system at all for sizes 9-10; he had something like 28 pairs on backorder from 1 Nov. All he could give me were Goretex, and everyone knows how well *those* work in winter.


----------



## chrisf (14 Dec 2009)

EVERYONE is having trouble getting new boots. There's a national shortage. You will likely NEVER have a pair of Mk3s in your size, as you've got a common size, and they're due to be replaced. Instead, you'll likely get a pair of GP boots. In the mean time, you'll live. 1 pair of Goretex boots in the winter is better then 1 pair of Goretex boots in the summer.


----------



## Canuck-Errant (14 Dec 2009)

Yeah, figured as much. Still, though, I've been told the Goretex are like wearing ice blocks at anything below -10, so not looking forward to finding out personally. 


Correction: More like wearing friggin' ice skates. Went for a little walk down to Starbucks down the block, and these things slipped more than an unprepared MP in QP.


----------



## Fogle (15 Dec 2009)

Whats the name of the boots with the rivets halfway up and the eyelets to the top? I was issued them and I love em. Best bits of leather I've ever put my feet into. 

I also wasn't issued any coldweather gear (other than a parka and scarf etc), but a ton of rain-related stuff. Its like they think I live near the coast or something... I'm not too worried though, and the OP shouldn't be worried either. Its just less stuff to get lost floating around my house


----------



## VIChris (16 Dec 2009)

Were you guys issued small packs too? I was only given a rucksack, and all the trappings that go with it. Many of the as yet untrained Privates in my unit were also given small packs, but I don't even see it on my initial kit issue form. Just wondering if I had an old form or something.


----------



## Canuck-Errant (19 Dec 2009)

I got a technically-NS smallpack (missing the pouches) and a ruck that looked like it had been in stores since the 70s, because that's what they had.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2009)

When you get kitted out, you will receive whatever is available for your scale of issue. If they don't have it, you won't get it. Make sure you check back to see if anything missing has come in. Stores likely won't be keeping track for you. If you get something used, it's been deemed reusable by the system. All the grousing in the world isn't going to get you a new one. If you get an incomplete item, ensure the definciency is noted on your docs. Better to have a small pack without the pouches, than none at all. If you perceive some sort of insurmountable problem with the system or the staff, have it addressed through your CoC.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Canuck10 (20 Jun 2017)

Hello,
I'm scheduled to pick up my kit at my unit's armoury (Dennison, Toronto) in just over a week. Does anyone know, how long does it typically take (hours) to get all your stuff, complete any paperwork etc, at the armoury? I'm asking because I've heard it's wise to take everything home in a car (as opposed to public transit) and I need to know when my ride should get there. I did a forum search and didn't find the answer, but if my post is off/in the wrong section my apologies. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (19 Sep 2018)

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I'm scheduled to pick up my kit at my unit's armoury (Dennison, Toronto) in just over a week. Does anyone know, how long does it typically take (hours) to get all your stuff, complete any paperwork etc, at the armoury? I'm asking because I've heard it's wise to take everything home in a car (as opposed to public transit) and I need to know when my ride should get there. I did a forum search and didn't find the answer, but if my post is off/in the wrong section my apologies.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I would appreciate it if someone could give an updated 2018 answer to this, I was wondering the same question. It would be a lot easier if I could bring it home by bus. Would it be possible to arrange two trips to get my stuff home?


----------



## runormal (19 Sep 2018)

Our unit provides transportation from the unit to clothing stores. That being said, every unit is different. Personally, you are getting paid a half days pay for showing up. I'd use some of that money and pay for a cab ride home. The kitting will take some time as you'll need to be fitted for everything and not mention a few people may be ahead of you.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (19 Sep 2018)

We get paid to go to the kitting?


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Sep 2018)

You will be paid every time you show up on duty.  So yes, so while drawing your kit, you will be on duty.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (20 Sep 2018)

I heard that it takes around 2 weeks for me to get paid, is this true or can i get paid immediately /get an advance so I can pay for a cab?


----------



## kratz (20 Sep 2018)

Yes,

Class A reserves = part-time reservists are paid by the RPSR (pay system) two weeks in arrears.
Example: If you work today, you will not see today's money in your bank until the middle October pay (Oct 15th) at the earliest.

No, 
You will not be paid immediately / advanced pay. 

Talk to your unit about transportation options.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (20 Sep 2018)

Alright, thanks for the help everyone!


----------

